# Wife Away. Want her to send me her used panties.



## HappyHubby (Aug 16, 2012)

Haha. This puts a smile on my face writing this. The wife and I are apart right now and I would really like her to send me some of her used panties so I can have her scent. 

She was surprised by this.. She seems a bit reluctant to do it but I think she'll come around.

Women, what would you think if your man asked you to do this for you? Do you ever catch him smelling your panties?

Guys: Do you? Have you? Would you? lol..

I dont think this is that taboo or anything. Just wondering what others think about this. Maybe help me convince the wife that this is relatively normal.. Is it?

Wife: HappyHubby'sWife


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Creepy to the max but whatever floats your boat as they say, is totally between you, her and the postman.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

She's your wife. You know better than anyone here what trips her trigger and what doesn't. When I was overseas, it would have made my day to get one of my wife's thongs. I'd been there so long I probably would have settled for a nasty sock. I think there's very little that's taboo between a husband and his wife. Whatever works for y'all. My wife gets to pick mine up from the bathroom floor but she doesn't seem to find the practice to be an erotic experience.


----------



## donny64 (Apr 21, 2012)

Holland said:


> Creepy to the max but whatever floats your boat as they say, is totally between you, her and the postman.


Yeah, seems pretty creepy to me. I can't imagine the thoughts a woman would have imagining a man sniffing her worn panties. Seems to me that would give most women the heebie-jeebies.


----------



## King Ding Dong (Feb 23, 2013)

Will they fit you?


----------



## HappyHubby (Aug 16, 2012)

unbelievable said:


> She's your wife. You know better than anyone here what trips her trigger and what doesn't. When I was overseas, it would have made my day to get one of my wife's thongs. I'd been there so long I probably would have settled for a nasty sock. I think there's very little that's taboo between a husband and his wife. Whatever works for y'all. My wife gets to pick mine up from the bathroom floor but she doesn't seem to find the practice to be an erotic experience.


Hahahaha. Thanks for the laugh. Yeah I suppose it might seem odd to some people (like Ms. Holland) . 

I'm starting to get more exploratory with our sex life in general.. since she is away.. well.. this is all that's left. I would much rather go right to the source. lol

I also think the fact that you're reading this on the internet makes it seem more creepy than it is. My wife and I are skyping right now about it and having a good laugh.


----------



## HappyHubby (Aug 16, 2012)

donny64 said:


> Yeah, seems pretty creepy to me. I can't imagine the thoughts a woman would have imagining a man sniffing her worn panties. Seems to me that would give most women the heebie-jeebies.


I dont care about most women. Only my wife. We are pretty kinky and open and thinking of new ways to spice it up since we cant be together. Webcam is fun but doesn't cut it.

creepy? Im not some stranger lurking in the bushes hahaha. and Im asking her not doing it behind her back.


----------



## HappyHubby (Aug 16, 2012)

King Ding Dong said:


> Will they fit you?


my head maybe?? ..


----------



## donny64 (Apr 21, 2012)

HappyHubby said:


> I dont care about most women. Only my wife. We are pretty kinky and open and thinking of new ways to spice it up since we cant be together. Webcam is fun but doesn't cut it.
> 
> creepy? Im not some stranger lurking in the bushes hahaha. and Im asking her not doing it behind her back.


Well, you did ask for opinions from the girls and guys! And IMO, a good number of women are not into body smells, and likely can't connect why their odor on a set of used panties would excite some guys. I'll leave that, however, for the ladies to opine on, but to me it just seems like it would bring up visions of some dweeb going through their laundry basket and sniffing panties.

Your other question..."as a guy, do you? Would you? Have you?" Uhm, no. Not even once. I have zero desire to smell my W's used panties, no matter the distance or time we've been apart. And we have gone through a 6 month period of separation due to work relocation. We skyped, phone sexed, texted, etc. She's "done herself" with dildos with me on the othe end of the line or video feed. Some pretty open stuff. But personally, I'd never ask for a pair of her used panties. I just wouldn't desire it, and despite our openness with each other, the thought of it just feels "off". 

Not knocking you at all, just one guy's opinion. If that floats both of your boats though, then go for it! You know her better than anyone here. Just don't be shocked if at some point you discover she developed and "eww factor" over the whole thing. Then again, people are into some far more extreme stuff than panty sniffing, and as couples are into these things which make panty sniffing pale in comparison. So, if she's up for it, and you want it, then do it.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

Since you asked....



HappyHubby said:


> Women, what would you think if your man asked you to do this for you? Do you ever catch him smelling your panties?


Ewww! No, and I hope never to catch him smelling my undies. Ewww!


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

HappyHubby said:


> *I dont care about most women. Only my wife. *We are pretty kinky and open and thinking of new ways to spice it up since we cant be together. Webcam is fun but doesn't cut it.
> 
> creepy? Im not some stranger lurking in the bushes hahaha. and Im asking her not doing it behind her back.


Which is exactly how it should be, so why did you ask online and then say you don't want opinions?


----------



## HappyHubby (Aug 16, 2012)

Holland said:


> Which is exactly how it should be, so why did you ask online and then say you don't want opinions?


I don't care in terms of my validation! I DO want opinions and am getting them. Thank you.

Was just curious if others are into this. I've never done it before, I just got the thought tonight while we were talking dirty and I realized that I had the very strong desire to go down on her... like I normally do.. since we are so far apart, the panties came to mind.

Im still waiting for someone to answer in the affirmative.. Im pretty sure its more common than you think. I just think the guys that are into it feel ashamed of it... afraid to be called "creepy".

Anyway, thanks again.


----------



## ClimbingTheWalls (Feb 16, 2013)

I'd happily oblige if asked.

I don't think it's creepy for a husband to ask - I would think it was a bit odd if he was going through the laundry basket on his own but that's not the case here.


----------



## donny64 (Apr 21, 2012)

> Im still waiting for someone to answer in the affirmative.. Im pretty sure its more common than you think. I just think the guys that are into it feel ashamed of it... afraid to be called "creepy".


You're projecting. While some guys may be "into it", I doubt too many here would be "ashamed of it" if they were. Have you seen the conversations here about what goes on sexually in a marriage? I don't see too many people holding back because they're "ashamed". It's an anonymous message board, and a pretty open one at that.

And you seem to be concerned with what your wife will "think" about it. No matter if it is common for a guy to do it or not (and I think it is less common than you think), I believe most women (not all) would seriously lose some attraction (or at least be pretty taken aback) for their mates if they walked in on their mate sniffing their used panties. You'd sooner be presented with a "WTF are you doing?" than you would be a "god, you sniffing my used panties turns me on". I can't imagine you'd ever find a woman sniffing their mans drawers (unless they were looking for signs of infidelity) as a means to up their sexual intensity at any given moment, and they aren't going to be likely to understand it. Geez, I'm a guy, and I don't understand it! I remember what she smells like! I'll take her bathrobe with the scent of her shampoo, soap, perfume, etc., on it long before I'd snuggle up to a pair of used panties that smells of stale sweat.

You said she was "reluctant" and "surprised" by it. Dude...that could possibly be code for "you're grossing me out" and "WTF is wrong with you". Tread carefully. That, OR, she's into it and afraid to admit it. That's for you to figure out, but I'd place bets on the former before I put money on the latter. I'd listen to the ladies opinion on this, but my solid bet is you're not going to find many that say "yeah, it would turn me on to find my guy sniffing my used drawers".

Having said that...if my W told me she WANTED me to sniff her panties and it turned her on, would I do it? Probably, for her, if it got her off! Would she do it for me (send me panties)? Ehh, probably as well. But I do believe in her mind it would not be my "finest moment", lol.


----------



## 2ofus (Dec 25, 2012)

If my hubby asked I would find it a turn on and if possible be on the first flight home.


----------



## bluebonds (Jan 18, 2013)

Haha, I like this thread. Women can be very turned on by scents. I love wering my husband's shirts and smelling him. I love the way his armipts smell. That may sound weird to some people. Sometimes during foreplay he will get my panties off and smell them. He says he loves it. I feel embarassed, but I kind of like it. I will ask him to wear a shirt during the day so I can sleep with in it. I don't think there's anything wrong with that. Especially if it's with your loved one.


----------



## TheStranger (Jan 14, 2013)

HappyHubby said:


> Im still waiting for someone to answer in the affirmative..


Me, me, me, me!!! 

I love my how my wife smells. She is a very clean person so she was at first pretty surprised by this but she found it very complimentary.

I made a point that I don't fancy artificial smells on her if given a choice so she doesn't use any cosmetics other than some antiperspirant when she is with me.

I also specifically requested that she should NOT shower before sex on my behalf. She likes that, she found that my desire has practical sides as well. 

If she mentions that she didn't shower for two days (which is max really) that means she wants oral sex and this is considered a treat for me not for her. Some wives rewards their husbands with blowjobs. Mine skips a shower and comes naked. 

Luckily we haven't been separated for long but if that must be so I would surely requested her panties by mail. When I'm away on a trip she sleeps in my shirt.


----------



## HappyHubby (Aug 16, 2012)

Ah HA! some more balance. Donny thanks for your viewpoint. It will give me some consideration.

But I think if I'm considering your points then the question becomes: If these are my true feelings, fantasies and desires should I be open and honest about it? Or avoid the risk of her changing her opinion of me? I wouldnt want to be in a marriage where I had to repress my thoughts, feelings for fear of being judged. One of the last people I would want to be stuck in a marriage is a judgmental, closed-minded person. They would be too opposite from me.

My wife already knows and doesn't seem horrified but was just surprised cause I've never given her indication that I wanted that before.

I guess in the end it comes down to it being 'different strokes for different folks.'

From my point of view its a natural part of human sexuality to love the scent of the opposite sex.. not everyone is into those kinds of smells I guess.


----------



## Jonesey (Jul 11, 2011)

*Sv: Re: Wife Away. Want her to send me her used panties.*



King Ding Dong said:


> Will they fit you?


 
Ha ha


----------



## HappyHubby (Aug 16, 2012)

TheStranger said:


> Me, me, me, me!!!
> 
> I love my how my wife smells. She is a very clean person so she was at first pretty surprised by this but she found it very complimentary.
> 
> ...


I think I am in the same camp as you here. Natural is .. well. natural. The way nature intended us to smell is what is attractive as long as they aren't having bad bacterial odors and bad hygiene. My wife smells very subtle and clean so I am never put off from her natural smell. People forget that we are a type of animal driven by pheromones and are designed to be attracted to the scent of our mates.


----------



## Waking up to life (Nov 29, 2012)

I can understand where you're coming from and I don't think it's weird. My H on occasion will snatch up my panties if he sees them laying on the bed and smell them...I would always laugh and ask what the heck was he doing. He says he just likes the smell of my panties. He's very scent-sensitive, so for him smells are as much of a turn on as visuals. If I were away and he begged me to send them (although I don't think he'd go to that extreme), I'd shrug and say ok, be looking for a package in the mail soon...


----------



## nevergveup (Feb 18, 2013)

2ofus said:


> If my hubby asked I would find it a turn on and if possible be on the first flight home.


Happy hubby your not alone.My wife at first though it was weird but,she now understands how I fell.Its a personal and intimate part of clothing that only your wife wears and so thats how I relate to it.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

What's with all the prudes on here? 

When you are away from someone you really want to be close to all your senses will pine for them.

Yes it's weird to ask for and send used undergarments, but sex is weird, life is weird.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

I've never asked something like that of my wife. To me, its just odd and almost gross. If I want her scent, her perfumes will do that for me. I know if I asked her, can I smell your panties? She would look at me, and say, are you crazy? Now if they're clean panties and not stained and gross, maybe.......


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

I haven't made such a request, but I don't see anything wrong with it. As bluebonds said, my wife likes to sleep in one of my shirts, or to steal my pillow, for the scent of me.

So what's wrong with wanting a scent of a woman? (Her scent, not her perfume.)


----------



## Wiserforit (Dec 27, 2012)

donny64 said:


> I can't imagine the thoughts a woman would have imagining a man sniffing her worn panties.


Nowhere near as bad though as the thought of her husband going down on her. 

After all, if a mere sniff is so awful I imagine full-on oral sex must be a police matter. 

You know what's gross? Getting a taste of perfume on your tongue instead of natural body flavor. When I was a teen a girl sprayed some on thinking it would be nice. Wow did that taste awful!


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

How many women here would ask their hubby, can I have your underwear so I can smell your scent???

We know what the answer to that would be..........


----------



## totamm (May 1, 2012)

Since this thread appears to be a poll requesting votes, I'll add my two cents.

Requesting your wife's used panties is disgusting and very odd behavior, perhaps needing further looking into.


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

HappyHubby said:


> Haha. This puts a smile on my face writing this. The wife and I are apart right now and I would really like her to send me some of her used panties so I can have her scent.
> 
> She was surprised by this.. She seems a bit reluctant to do it but I think she'll come around.
> 
> ...


I guess it depends on how big a trigger smell is for you.

If it is, I would assume your wife knows about it by now?


----------



## naga75 (Jul 5, 2012)

CuddleBug said:


> How many women here would ask their hubby, can I have your underwear so I can smell your scent???
> 
> We know what the answer to that would be..........


LOL this
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HappyHubby (Aug 16, 2012)

Yes she knows Im very in tune with my sense of smell. She knows I love to go down on her and that I love her smell at the source. If she was around I would not even think about grabbing her panties from the bin... it just hasn't occurred to me yet. Her being away is driving me nuts! I'll take whatever I can get I suppose. Her absence is the genesis of these thoughts.

Update: She has already shown me a pair on Skype that she is ready to send me. lol. she's okay with it so its all good. She actually likes the kinkier, more adventurous me.


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

HappyHubby said:


> Yes she knows Im very in tune with my sense of smell. She knows I love to go down on her and that I love her smell at the source. If she was around I would not even think about grabbing her panties from the bin... it just hasn't occurred to me yet. Her being away is driving me nuts! I'll take whatever I can get I suppose. Her absence is the genesis of these thoughts.
> 
> Update: She has already shown me a pair on Skype that she is ready to send me. lol. she's okay with it so its all good. She actually likes the kinkier, more adventurous me.


Good for you. Personally, I think it's a helluva lot heathier than turning to porn, but I guess that's just me. I started a thread on the topic of smell awhile back. Plenty of people like the natural smell of their SO


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

For something posters are calling odd and disgusting that needs help, an internet search sure makes it sound like a lot of it is going on.

Husband has a fetish with my soiled panties! - relationship advice

My boyfriend loves to smell my used panties, is this unusual or are there others like this? | Love & Sex Forums

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/mens-c...-men-regarding-womens-panties.html#post692471


----------



## Wiserforit (Dec 27, 2012)

CuddleBug said:


> How many women here would ask their hubby, can I have your underwear so I can smell your scent???
> 
> We know what the answer to that would be..........


Which happens to be completely irrelevant.

Women like their husbands to send flowers. So does that mean men want to get flowers? 

Pheremones are part of the science here, and there are two reasons why this affects some men differently. Some are just more attuned to pheremones. But also some couples are better pheremone matches for each other.


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

Maybe I'll have to try this later today.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

My GF has often left a pair of her panties under my pillow when she leaves. Usually if we've had a very sexual day, and she wants me to have a reminder when I climb into bed that night. And I very much appreciate it.

In return, she often will take on of my worn t-shirts, with an extra spray of my cologne. Not a clean one. 

C


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

donny64 said:


> but to me it just seems like it would bring up visions of some dweeb going through their laundry basket and sniffing panties.


Ha! Some guy actually stole all of my undergarments from my laundry one time. I found them months later discarded in a field between our apartment building and the grocery store… along the path that I used to walk to go to the get my groceries.

And yes, that’s exactly that this OP reminded me of. Creepy.

By the way, I’ve slept with my husband’s unlaundered shirts before when he traveled because they smelled of him. That made me feel good. But dirty undies?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Also, I often put dirty laundry on my dogs' pillows. They seem to love sleeping on things with our scent.


----------



## HappyHubby (Aug 16, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> Ha! Some guy actually stole all of my undergarments from by laundry one time. I found them months later discarded in a field between our apartment building and the grocery store… along the path that I used to walk to go to the get my groceries.
> 
> And yes, that’s exactly that this OP reminded me of. Creepy.
> 
> By the way, I’ve slept with my husband’s unlaundered shirts before when he traveled because they smelled of him. That made me feel good. But dirty undies?


Well that explains it then. You had an intruder in your home taking all of your underwear. Of course you have an aversion to the thought! DUH. I'm not that guy. lol

It says nothing about me or other perfectly normal men who share this with their wives. It only says something about you and your personal aversion to it due to an unpleasant, violating experience. 

The more I look it up the more common and normal I find it to be... and its more of a male thing. Does your man go down on you and enjoy it? If no, poor you. If yes, well why the heck do you think he enjoys it??! its your taste and smell! It's sexy! Its the same thing with the panties. It's the smell of my wife who I've gone down on hundreds of times. Its only creepy if its done without your consent and by a strange CREEP. IMO.

Of course you're entitled to your opinion and that's fine.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

HappyHubby said:


> Well that explains it then. You had an intruder in your home taking all of your underwear. Of course you have an aversion to the thought! DUH. I'm not that guy. lol
> 
> It says nothing about me or other perfectly normal men who share this with their wives. It only says something about you and your personal aversion to it due to an unpleasant, violating experience.
> 
> ...


He did not come into my apartment. I was doing my laundry at the apartment complex machines that were accessible to anyone with a key to the complex.

I understand that the first thing that came to my mind was something that has nothing to do with you. 

I just asked and my non-husband’s response was gross. He’d tell me the truth on something like this. Not all guys would like dirty undies. Apparently some do. Whatever floats your boat.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

HappyHubby said:


> Well that explains it then. You had an intruder in your home taking all of your underwear. Of course you have an aversion to the thought! DUH. I'm not that guy. lol
> 
> It says nothing about me or other perfectly normal men who share this with their wives. It only says something about you and your personal aversion to it due to an unpleasant, violating experience.
> 
> ...


You're coming across a bit condescending OP. It is a long stretch to say that because someone things undie sniffing is gross that there for "poor them" they aren't getting or enjoying oral.

Some will agree with you, some won't. If you are truly happy then what does it matter if others disagree.


----------



## Jax10 (Oct 22, 2012)

Two things. One, while I love my wife's scent 'down there'.... I have absolutely no interest in smelling her underwear. I know it is a (somewhat) common interest among men, but I do not share it. Two, to each their own, and especially within happy and healthy relationships. Reading through the various topics and posts, I am finding out that women willing to listen to men's fantasies without being judgemental. So hey, whatever works for you and her.


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

Not fair making him out to be out of line. What's wrong with it? 

I would have no problem sending them ....... but first, I'd wash them a few times, sprinkle with lavender water and package them with a citrus sachet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

I think unless you've tried it you shouldn't judge 

and I'm not sure about the op, but I don't think that sending crusty panties is what he wants, just something that is an intimate reminder of his W's private parts.

If it is between loving partners I dont see what is creepy about it. I've never had panties sent to me but I can see how it would be fun for some.


----------



## HappyHubby (Aug 16, 2012)

Lol Catherine. That defeats the purpose..

Holland. It doesn't matter but being associated with the word "Creepy" is aggravating. I find that condescending and judgmental. I guess that was the source of that little jab.

Guess we just have to disagree on this. Good to know that people can be very averse to this...its important to know. thats why I asked. Now I know for sure that I will not be sharing this with anyone except my wife. Thanks for the input. Even if I dont like it its insightful.


----------



## HappyHubby (Aug 16, 2012)

Lon said:


> I think unless you've tried it you shouldn't judge
> 
> and I'm not sure about the op, but I don't think that sending crusty panties is what he wants, just something that is an intimate reminder of his W's private parts.
> 
> If it is between loving partners I dont see what is creepy about it. I've never had panties sent to me but I can see how it would be fun for some.


Yeah! I'm not going to chew on them for goodness sakes. I just want a reminder of whats waiting for me at the end of our physical separation. Smell is the sense most connected with memory. It will bring me right back to all the times I've been intimate with her.


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

Sorry HH, couldn't resist. 

I dont think a request from a loving partner can be creepy. Creepy would be a pervert stealing panties. that may color the reaction people have.


----------



## Wiserforit (Dec 27, 2012)

HappyHubby said:


> Holland. It doesn't matter but being associated with the word "Creepy" is aggravating. I find that condescending and judgmental. I guess that was the source of that little jab.


The etymology demonstrates why.

"Creep" means to sneak in the shadows, to stalk with nefarious purpose. In the case of sexual topics it characterizes the criminal act of the sexual predator, literally creepy, in approaching for his sexual assault. 

People choose that term in order to imbue voluntary pleasurable behavior between husband and wife with the connotation of a criminal sexual assault. They could choose a term like "gross" if they weren't trying to make you out to be a criminal predator.

One person was honest with you about what she was doing - substituting a criminal predator's trespass, theft, and possible motives of sexual assault upon her. 

It is no different from someone beginning a topic on sex with their wife and other people pretending he wants to rape the other members of the forum. 

It is a case of "I don't like this personally so therefore let me find the most malicious term for it that I can".


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

Pheromones don't play a huge role in sex attraction and this is why.

You can blind fold me, I can't see.

You can use ear plugs on me, so I can't hear.

Now have a porn star 2 feet away from my face, naked, doggie style just staying there.

I wouldn't even know she is there. Smell, pheromones should play a huge factor but they don't. Only when I see her (men are visually stimulated) and hear her sounds, so I get in the mood like BAM.

If you gave me some used but clean panties to smell, and I have no idea which woman they came from, I wouldn't get hard. But if I saw the woman they came from, she is hot, then I might.

The biggest sex organ is the brain.

Look at porn for example. We watch and hear hot woman on a tv or computer screen. No smell or pheromones.


----------



## HappyHubby (Aug 16, 2012)

CuddleBug said:


> Pheromones don't play a huge role in sex attraction and this is why.
> 
> You can blind fold me, I can't see.
> 
> ...


Im sorry but I cant use your fun anecdote to discredit the work of real scientists who say pheromones do play a role, subconsciously. You don't even know its happening.

I think I'll stick with science on this one.. thanks though.

I saw a BBC program on it highlighting a bunch of interesting studies on it.

One interesting one was women were given ziplock bags of men's worn shirts (I guess they were perspired in a bit). They were then asked to rate the pleasantness of the smells and whether they found them more attractive or repulsive. They were then independently shown photos of the men who wore the shirts and rated how attractive they found them. The results were statistically significant that the smells they found attractive were from the men they saw to be attractive!! INTERESTING NO? They could smell the goodlookingness! lol


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

I again use the porn argument.

Billions of men around the world view porn.

There is no smell or pheromones involved, because its visual and auditory stimulation.

Then when their gf's or wife's are in the mood, they'd rather view porn and not have as much or any sex with them.

If pheromones were that strong, no man would view porn. As soon as he's close to his gf or wife or any woman, he would be turned on and fast, like BAM!!!

Pheromones do play a role though, just not a major one as we might think. They add to the visual and auditory senses experience, like icing on a cake.


----------



## totamm (May 1, 2012)

CuddleBug said:


> They add to the visual and auditory senses experience, like icing on a cake.


I use the icing on a cake analogy to justify orgasming all over her.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

To be fair, any panties could carry the scent, or "pheromones" but ones that are skimpy and lacey prolly work best  this is the weirdest thread on TAM I think I've participated in. who cares why a guy likes it, some just do, so when a guy says he does if you are his lover and enjoy seeing him gratified then do it.


----------



## Wiserforit (Dec 27, 2012)

CuddleBug said:


> I again use the porn argument.


Nobody is saying pheremones play the exclusive, or "huge" role. 

I understand the need to pretend so. Because by changing what was said to you, then you can repeat what was actually said and pretend to be making the point yourself. 

So sure, congratulations.


----------



## King Ding Dong (Feb 23, 2013)

Can I just interject here. I have found that in general panties do not start getting "crusty" until the 30s. Just my observation. I am sure it varies.


----------



## Rags (Aug 2, 2010)

I love my wife's slept-in t-shirts - she smells lovely.

Underwear, not so much - but that just for me, personally. If you and she like it, go for it. What happens between a loving, agreeable husband and wife is their business.


----------



## HappyHubby (Aug 16, 2012)

Rags said:


> I love my wife's slept-in t-shirts - she smells lovely.
> 
> Underwear, not so much - but that just for me, personally. If you and she like it, go for it. What happens between a loving, agreeable husband and wife is their business.


And now TAMS too...


----------



## Rags (Aug 2, 2010)

HappyHubby said:


> And now TAMS too...


Yeah, well, you _did_ ask ...


----------



## King Ding Dong (Feb 23, 2013)

HappyHubby said:


> 30's? Come on.. its not only fat girls that get crusty panties... don't hate.


Hate? Hate what? Had a couple of girlfriends in my youth that crossed over. Started getting curtsy panties at 30. Don't know why, just did.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Wiserforit said:


> The etymology demonstrates why.
> 
> "Creep" means to sneak in the shadows, to stalk with nefarious purpose. In the case of sexual topics it characterizes the criminal act of the sexual predator, literally creepy, in approaching for his sexual assault.
> 
> ...


OMG get a life, will ya?

I did not “substituting a criminal predator's trespass, theft, and possible motives of sexual assault” on him. I posted the first thing that came to my mind. 

A lot of people, myself included, do not associate the word creepy with “the criminal act of the sexual predator”. Sexual predators are not creepy. They are criminal and a lot worse then creepy.

To many of us, myself included, ‘creepy’ is the same a ‘gross’, ‘weird’.


Wiserforit said:


> People choose that term in order to imbue voluntary pleasurable behavior between husband and wife with the connotation of a criminal sexual assault. They could choose a term like "gross" if they weren't trying to make you out to be a criminal predator.


You are so out of line. No one here is trying to make him into a sexual predator.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Definition of creepy...

1. having or causing a sensation of repulsion, 
2. Causing horror, or fear, as of creatures crawling on the skin
3. creeping; slow-moving 

The one that most here used when they used the term is #1


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

creep (kr p) 

intr.v. crept (kr pt), creep•ing, creeps 
1. To move with the body close to the ground, as on hands and knees.

2. 
a. To move stealthily or cautiously.
b. To move or proceed very slowly: Traffic creeps at that hour.

3. Botany 
a. To grow or spread along a surface, rooting at intervals or clinging by means of suckers or tendrils.
b. To grow horizontally under the ground, as the rhizomes of many plants.
4. To slip out of place; shift gradually.
5. To have a tingling sensation, made by or as if by things moving stealthily: a moan that made my flesh creep.

n. 
1. The act of creeping; a creeping motion or progress.
2. Slang An annoyingly unpleasant or repulsive person.
3. A slow flow of metal when under high temperature or great pressure.
4. A slow change in a characteristic of electronic equipment, such as a decrease in power with continued usage.
5. Geology The slow movement of rock debris and soil down a weathered slope.
6. creeps Informal A sensation of fear or repugnance, as if things were crawling on one's skin: That house gives me the creeps.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Holland said:


> You're coming across a bit condescending OP. It is a long stretch to say that because someone things undie sniffing is gross that there for "poor them" they aren't getting or enjoying oral.
> 
> Some will agree with you, some won't. If you are truly happy then what does it matter if others disagree.


I agree. I thought that people started threads here to discuss a topic, not to look for only posts that agree with them. 

Silly me.... go figure.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Catherine602 said:


> Not fair making him out to be out of line. What's wrong with it?
> 
> I would have no problem sending them ....... but first, I'd wash them a few times, sprinkle with lavender water and package them with a citrus sachet.


He does not want them laundered and sprinkled with that stuff. He wants them dirty. That's his entire point.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

King Ding Dong said:


> Hate? Hate what? Had a couple of girlfriends in my youth that crossed over. Started getting curtsy panties at 30. Don't know why, just did.


Crusty panties come from a woman having a lot of fluid discharge. I'd think that pantie sniffers would really like that.


----------



## TiggyBlue (Jul 29, 2012)

I would probably do it.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Not my thing, but there are a ton of guys out there that are into this.


----------



## totamm (May 1, 2012)

He wants stained and crusty panties?

Now I've heard everything. Well, maybe not everything.

Next thing will be requests to bottle up her bodily wastes and send those over as well.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Personally, I don't think it's cool to ridicule a person for their fetish when they're discussing it on a sex in marriage forum. I mean, he's not buying random stranger's panties online. He's asking for this from his wife. It's a fairly common fetish.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

EleGirl said:


> Crusty panties come from a woman having a lot of fluid discharge. I'd think that pantie sniffers would really like that.


I can't speak for the pantie sniffers (or worse - chewers lol), but as for one who could possibly consider requesting my lovers panties in the mail, it would not really be about the days old smell that has been germinating, and certainly anything resembling crust would be revolting, but freshly laundered completely misses the point - maybe just a hint of her scent is all it would take... it's the gesture and the sexy notion that they came as direct as possible from her bottom to my possession across vast distances that would be the thrill of it.

But then gifts aren't really one of my main love languages.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

WorkingOnMe said:


> Personally, I don't think it's cool to ridicule a person for their fetish when they're discussing it on a sex in marriage forum. I mean, he's not buying random stranger's panties online. He's asking for this from his wife. It's a fairly common fetish.


He asked...



HappyHubby said:


> Women, what would you think if your man asked you to do this for you? Do you ever catch him smelling your panties?


If he does not want to hear what people really think then he should not ask. No one is ridiculing him directly. Some have answered his question honestly.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Lon said:


> I can't speak for the pantie sniffers (or worse - *chewers *lol), but as for one who could possibly consider requesting my lovers panties in the mail, it would not really be about the days old smell that has been germinating, and certainly anything resembling crust would be revolting, but freshly laundered completely misses the point - maybe just a hint of her scent is all it would take... it's the gesture and the sexy notion that they came as direct as possible from her bottom to my possession across vast distances that would be the thrill of it.
> 
> But then gifts aren't really one of my main love languages.


PMSL this thread is very entertaining. TMI but MR H chews mine but that's while I'm wearing them 

OK is after 4.30 here, bar's open, beer anyone?


----------



## King Ding Dong (Feb 23, 2013)

Been to the Post Office lately? Seen that poster about shipping hazardous materials? You know the one with the $10,000 /10 years fine. IIRC there are some crusty thongs on that poster next to the fireworks and lighter fluid.


----------



## Bellavista (May 29, 2012)

There was a male politician in Western Australia who was caught sniffing the chairs of his female colleagues. 
Everyone thought he was kinky to the max.
We did have a dog that used to chew the crotch out of any undies in the washing pile.


----------



## HappyHubby (Aug 16, 2012)

Elegirl. Remove the chip from your shoulder. I asked for opinions and got them but that doesn't mean I can't take exception to connotations of sexual deviance (which is precisely what creepy means when used in reference to male sexuality.) There are so many ways to say that it doesn't appeal to you or that it simply grosses you out. Fine. There is a special connotation to the word creep. THERE IS. for a man.. but you would'nt understand this, would you feminazi? lol

Women are not subjected to this word.. creepy. Not in general. It is a word that when used in this context is solely associated with male sexuality. Women use this term simply for guys that they don't find attractive but are perfectly nice people. Its sick how cruelly it can be used. I've seen it many times. 

Think about it.. only a feminist would be so insensitive to the effect this word can have on a man. So many better choices of words like gross are way more acceptable. 

I'm not offended here cause I already expected it before I posted. I KNEW some would say that, so no problem.. I'm only advising you for the real world.. that before you call a guy creepy or a creep, you think long and hard whether he has actually done something to deserve that insult. He could be very hurt by it. 

I know I'm antagonizing you lol. Its fun. (I saw how worked up you got in that feminist thread yesterday )

P.S. Creepy is a word that has been devised by the all powerful feminist matriarchy to oppress men and shame them for their natural sexuality. down with the matriarchy! rah rah rah!


----------



## King Ding Dong (Feb 23, 2013)

Did he get reelected? It seems in the US cheating on your wife and humiliating her in public qualifies you to run for higher office (Mark Sanford)


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

HH, yes being creepy is something that can really make a man feel like less than human, trick is to not give it any power by believing that - there is absolutely nothing "abnormal" about anything on this entire thread or on the majority of posts on this site or others involving real people seeking real advice. There are genuine pathological deviants out there, but it is not because of the thoughts they have, its for the decisions that cause harm to others which they act upon. Anyone whom is genuinely respectful of others can not be a creep, to them I say don't worry you are all just normal.


----------



## King Ding Dong (Feb 23, 2013)

Can we all just agree that anyone who clicked on this thread is a creep?


----------



## Bellavista (May 29, 2012)

King Ding Dong said:


> Did he get reelected? It seems in the US cheating on your wife and humiliating her in public qualifies you to run for higher office (Mark Sanford)


Yes, despite chair sniffing, having an affair with an opposition member and making many sexual innuendos to other member of parliament, he is the treasurer of that state. Thankfully not the state I live in..


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

HappyHubby said:


> Elegirl. Remove the chip from your shoulder. I asked for opinions and got them but that doesn't mean I can't take exception to connotations of sexual deviance (which is precisely what creepy means when used in reference to male sexuality.) There are so many ways to say that it doesn't appeal to you or that it simply grosses you out. Fine. There is a special connotation to the word creep. THERE IS. for a man.. but you would'nt understand this, would you feminazi? lol
> 
> Women are not subjected to this word.. creepy. Not in general. It is a word that when used in this context is solely associated with male sexuality. Women use this term simply for guys that they don't find attractive but are perfectly nice people. Its sick how cruelly it can be used. I've seen it many times.
> 
> ...


I do not have a chip on my shoulder. Standing up to someone accusing me of basically calling you a sexual predator is not a chip.

Well if antagonizing others is your form of fun have at it. I won't reply to your threads anymore since you obviously could give a rats arse about my responses to your question.


----------



## King Ding Dong (Feb 23, 2013)

Bellavista said:


> Yes, despite chair sniffing, having an affair with an opposition member and making many sexual innuendos to other member of parliament, he is the treasurer of that state. Thankfully not the state I live in..


Show how much ideology trumps morals in politics today. /end thread jack


----------



## HappyHubby (Aug 16, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> I do not have a chip on my shoulder. Standing up to someone accusing me of basically calling you a sexual predator is not a chip.
> 
> Well if antagonizing others is your form of fun have at it. I won't reply to your threads anymore since you obviously could give a rats arse about my responses to your question.


 ... no no no. I value your input. It was only the WORD creep that people take exception to. Your viewpoint on it is PERFECTLY valid. 

Let's be friends.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

HappyHubby said:


> ... no no no. I value your input. It was only the WORD creep that people take exception to. Your viewpoint on it is PERFECTLY valid.
> 
> Let's be friends.


Nope I'm done here. If people are going to twist my words into things that I am not saying there is no use of participating.


----------



## HappyHubby (Aug 16, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> Nope I'm done here. If people are going to twist my words into things that I am not saying there is no use of participating.


They're not twisting your words so much as opening your eyes to the way people feel when exposed to that word. 

No one said that you were actually calling me deviant or a sexual predator but the word creep has all those connotations wrapped into them whether you want it to or not. 

Like LON said, the word creep can make men feel less than human.

No worries. Now you know.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

HappyHubby said:


> They're not twisting your words so much as opening your eyes to the way people feel when exposed to that word.
> 
> No one said that you were actually calling me deviant or a sexual predator but the word creep has all those connotations wrapped into them whether you want it to or not.
> 
> ...


Wiserforit did indeed accuse me of implying that you are being a sexual criminal, diviant or predator. I was correcting him that this was not my motive. 

And your response to me doing that I that I have a chip on my shoulder.



Wiserforit said:


> One person was honest with you about what she was doing - substituting a criminal predator's trespass, theft, and possible motives of sexual assault upon her.
> 
> It is no different from someone beginning a topic on sex with their wife and other people pretending he wants to rape the other members of the forum.


I was not accusing you of any such thing.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

HappyHubby said:


> They're not twisting your words so much as opening your eyes to the way people feel when exposed to that word.
> 
> No one said that you were actually calling me deviant or a sexual predator but the word creep has all those connotations wrapped into them whether you want it to or not.
> 
> ...


Also keep in mind that my sons, who are in thier mid to late 20's.. and all their friends use the terms 'creep' and 'creepy' to mean things such as weird, odd, unusual and such. 

Don't know why i'm wasting my 'breath' here.


----------



## HappyHubby (Aug 16, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> Wiserforit did indeed accuse me of implying that you are being a sexual criminal, diviant or predator. I was correcting him that this was not my motive.
> 
> And your response to me doing that I that I have a chip on my shoulder.
> 
> ...


Yeah they were using a bit of hyperbole there to prove a point. You had a right to defend that and say what you meant. I agree.

So you dont think Im a creep? YAY. I feel so validated :smthumbup:


----------



## HappyHubby (Aug 16, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> Also keep in mind that my sons, who are in thier mid to late 20's.. and all their friends use the terms 'creep' and 'creepy' to mean things such as weird, odd, unusual and such.
> 
> Don't know why i'm wasting my 'breath' here.


That must be a regional thing. Im in my late 20's and I remember friends using it to describe other guys... but it was always meant as creepy. It was always 

Like he was a creepy guy. Repulsive. Precisely the connotation im talking about.

Anyway.. enough of this. back to the Scent of a Woman .. HOOAHH!! :rofl:


----------



## Wiserforit (Dec 27, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> A lot of people, myself included, do not associate the word creepy with “the criminal act of the sexual predator”. Sexual predators are not creepy. They are criminal and a lot worse then creepy.
> 
> 
> > That's funny because the word you actually used, and stated it was in recollection of the criminal who broke into your bedroom and stole your panties was...
> ...


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Wiserforit said:


> That's funny because the word you actually used, and stated it was in recollection of the criminal who broke into your bedroom and stole your panties was...
> 
> creepy.


I did not say that a criminal broke into my bedroom and stole my panties. I said that some guy stole all of my under clothing in the laundry room in the apartment complex. I left my dirty clothing in there in a basket while I waited for a machine to become available.

Does stealing a person's under clothing from a basket in a public laundry make them a sexual predator? I think it makes them a petty (or petty coat) thief, not a sexual predator. To me a sexual predator is a person who goes after another person for sexual assault.

You have embellished what I said from your own imagination. 




Wiserforit said:


> I watch what people do and compare that to what they say. In this case, if repulsed is a better word, or gross or whatever - you would have used that word instead.
> 
> But you used this one.


In other words, you make up motives for other posters and by golly you stick by your assigned motive because obviously the other poster has no idea of what they meant in their choice of language. Nor would we know why we chose to post the first thing that comes to mind… a story that I think is kind of funny in a bazar kind of way. 

The word creepy obviously has a very different connotation to me than it does to you. Since English is not my first language I tend to go with the actual definition of words that I find in dictionaries and do make up definitions as you did. My use of the word is also influenced by the way my 20 something children (college educated) use the word.

Next time I write a post I’ll be sure to pass it by you so you can tell me what I really mean. Obviously you know that better than I do.


----------



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

I would be fine with it.
I would rather H ask for my panties than have him tugging away at his laptop!
It's a bit of fun. Sounds like your wife is ok with it too OP! That's cool.

In Japan they have vending machines with used panties in!! Now that's kinda weird!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

daisygirl 41 said:


> I would be fine with it.
> I would rather H ask for my panties than have him tugging away at his laptop!
> It's a bit of fun. Sounds like your wife is ok with it too OP! That's cool.
> 
> In Japan they have vending machines with used panties in!! Now that's kinda weird!


The Japanese sell everything in vending machines :rofl:


----------



## HappyHubby (Aug 16, 2012)

daisygirl 41 said:


> I would be fine with it.
> I would rather H ask for my panties than have him tugging away at his laptop!
> It's a bit of fun. Sounds like your wife is ok with it too OP! That's cool.
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHA WHAT?? 

WTF JAPAN! .. seriously..

WTF Japan? seriously... - YouTube
Human Milking. WTF Japan Seriously!? - YouTube


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

HappyHubby said:


> HAHAHAHA WHAT??
> 
> WTF JAPAN! .. seriously..
> 
> ...


What did I just watch???? :rofl:


----------



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

HappyHubby said:


> HAHAHAHA WHAT??
> 
> WTF JAPAN! .. seriously..
> 
> ...


Yes and apparently the 'schoolgirls' panties are the best sellers! Very popular with businessmen!
Ew!!'
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

EleGirl said:


> What did I just watch???? :rofl:


Lol!!
Cartoon porn!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Terry_CO (Oct 23, 2012)

HappyHubby said:


> Haha. This puts a smile on my face writing this. The wife and I are apart right now and I would really like her to send me some of her used panties so I can have her scent.


Ever consider keeping a PICTURE of her? :rofl:

Whatever melts your butter .....


----------



## Rags (Aug 2, 2010)

EleGirl said:


> The word creepy obviously has a very different connotation to me than it does to you. Since English is not my first language I tend to go with the actual definition of words that I find in dictionaries and do make up definitions as you did. My use of the word is also influenced by the way my 20 something children (college educated) use the word.


Sadly, (or happily, depending on your Point of View..) English is an ambiguous language.

This can be used to great effect in poetry, and comedy.

However it also allows for miscommunications (one reason why lawyer-speak is so stilted - it's designed to remove ambiguities, so it's unnatural.)

The same word can have different meanings for different people, according to:
Region
Dialect
Age
Context

Having English as a second language can only make things worse, I expect, as you will then expect people to use dictionary definitions of words, which they don't - words have a living usage whch is hard to capture in a defined form. e.g. 'wicked' - in definition terms, it's not a good thing. However, in colloquial usage, can mean something was fun and exciting. 'Naughty' is now used to mean something which is not good, but not too serious - it used to be analagous to 'evil'.

Carful word choices can help - but in the final analysis, especially in purely written communication, misunderstandings are going to happen. Best thing to do is ask for clarification, before going off at the deep end (see - a meaningless colloqialism there  ) and be prepared to accept that not everyone uses words or language in quite the same way.

btw, kudos to EleGirl for having such a good command of a second language. The only other languages I am comparably confident in are C++ and SQL .... 
(I have some German and a smattering of Arabic, so I have some appreciation of how hard it is to learn another langauge.)


----------



## ClimbingTheWalls (Feb 16, 2013)

I find it really hard to understand why anyone thinks this has a huge gross factor. I don't get the impression the OP is asking for some really crusty, poo stained underwear, just something that is carrying the scent of his wife.

Someone's suggested that her perfume might do the trick - if it did I shudder to think of all the men wandering around the perfume departments of department stores getting hard ons.

I certainly know the power of scent and pheromones. When my husband and I still had a half decent sex life he would emit this "smell" which I picked up on and really loved. It wasn't sweat, or anything I could really describe but it was there and it made me want to jump on top of him. Now (sadly) he either emits a different smell or I have changed, because I find his smell offputting (and it is not sweat or bad hygiene or anything). If he was away overnight I used to sleep on his side of the bed so I could catch the scent on his pillows.

As for a picture; that wouldn't cut it nearly as much. There's something really rather nice about drifting off to sleep with the scent of someone you love. 

I fully admit that I wouldn't personally want to cuddle up to a pair of worn underpants (a shirt would be more preferable) but I don't see why someone shouldn't want to. I enjoy the smell of a man's nether regions when he is clean - I just find the underpants seem to get a bit sweaty. Maybe women's don't get as sweaty - in the interests of science rolleyes I sniffed my own last night before putting them in the laundry hamper and they smelt perfectly pleasant.


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

EleGirl said:


> He does not want them laundered and sprinkled with that stuff. He wants them dirty. That's his entire point.


 it's a joke! DAH
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

Rags said:


> Sadly, (or happily, depending on your Point of View..) English is an ambiguous language.


Modern English is _intuitive_ because most of the original noun declension and to a lesser degree, verb conjugation has been gradually subsumed by prepositions and word order. This makes English, and Germanic languages in general tough for anyone accustomed to the greater inflection of a Romance language. 

ALL languages are _ambiguous_. Even languages with as tortuous a grammatical structure as Ancient Greek and Latin were still rich in idiomatic content and exact meanings are endlessly debated today. 





Rags said:


> Best thing to do is ask for clarification, before going off at the deep end (see - a meaningless colloqialism there  ) and be prepared to accept that not everyone uses words or language in quite the same way.


Sage advice. Couldn't agree more. 

Another good rule is: _Never ask for an opinion on the internet if you're unprepared for a negative response_. Especially on something like this. 

Napoleon is reputed to have written to Josephine, "_Je reviens en trois jours, ne te laves pas._" (I return in three days, do not bathe)

Plenty of women go, "Ewwww!" over this, so maybe it's more of a male thing.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

PBear said:


> My GF has often left a pair of her panties under my pillow when she leaves. Usually if we've had a very sexual day, and she wants me to have a reminder when I climb into bed that night. And I very much appreciate it.
> 
> In return, she often will take on of my worn t-shirts, with an extra spray of my cologne. Not a clean one.
> 
> C


My wife hides a pair of her worn panties and a naked picture in my suitcase whenever I am away for business trips. She even calls me later in the day to see if I have found "anything interesting". I LOVE her for doing this!!! I have a very good sense of smell, love her natural body aroma down there, and think panties are the most erotic piece of clothing on earth.

Put all of this together and this is very powerful act. Maybe I am strange, but the sexy scent of my wife on some flirty, silky panties is a big turn to this man! This causes me to think dirty, sexual thoughts about my wife during my stressful meetings. That is the best distraction in the world.


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

HappyHubby said:


> Haha. This puts a smile on my face writing this. The wife and I are apart right now and I would really like her to send me some of her used panties so I can have her scent.
> 
> She was surprised by this.. She seems a bit reluctant to do it but I think she'll come around.
> 
> ...


So...you are aroused by the scent of your wife's ass? I would find the fact that she was lubricating in a pair of panties when she is gone a bit troubling, not arousing.

No. As a guy, this means nothing to me. In fact, it's faintly repulsive. I can see the romance of ripping a woman's panties off with your teeth. This? Not so much.

My wife left a sleep shirt of hers and forgot a pair of her panties. The shirt means more to me than the other.


----------



## SpinDaddy (Nov 12, 2012)

HappyHubby said:


> Haha. This puts a smile on my face writing this. The wife and I are apart right now and I would really like her to send me some of her used panties so I can have her scent.
> 
> She was surprised by this.. She seems a bit reluctant to do it but I think she'll come around.
> 
> ...


*Howdy HH:*

When I was in my mid-20’s I had a fairly long-term girlfriend who was much older than me, late 40’s – which, ahemm doesn’t seem so old anymore, who would always give me a pair of her worn panties when I would be gone for an extended period of time. It was, she’d say, to keep my bond to her strong. It was, I thought, very erotic and she was a very captivating woman. Perhaps a little too captivating but that’s another story entirely.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Holland said:


> PMSL this thread is very entertaining. TMI but MR H chews mine but that's while I'm wearing them
> 
> OK is after 4.30 here, bar's open, beer anyone?


Holland, that is hilarious!!! :rofl:


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

Holland said:


> PMSL this thread is very entertaining. TMI but MR H chews mine but that's while I'm wearing them
> 
> OK is after 4.30 here, bar's open, beer anyone?


Blink blink. Sounds like you started without us....


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

ClimbingTheWalls said:


> I find it really hard to understand why anyone thinks this has a huge gross factor. I don't get the impression the OP is asking for some really crusty, poo stained underwear, just something that is carrying the scent of his wife.
> 
> I certainly know the power of scent and pheromones. When my husband and I still had a half decent sex life he would emit this "smell" which I picked up on and really loved. It wasn't sweat, or anything I could really describe but it was there and it made me want to jump on top of him. Now (sadly) he either emits a different smell or I have changed, because I find his smell offputting (and it is not sweat or bad hygiene or anything). If he was away overnight I used to sleep on his side of the bed so I could catch the scent on his pillows.


I agree Climbing The Walls.

I think it does come down to scent and pheromones. Many people responding to this question are totally oblivious to this. For me, I have a very good sense of smell, and my wife's body has a fantastic scent. I guess I am just lucky in that regard!

My wife also sleeps in one of my shirts when I am gone. She also sleeps on my side of the bed...scent and pheromones. It is all good! I am glad that all 5 of my senses are firing well. :smthumbup:

Last point: Can any man actually say that panties aren't sexy? I sure think my wife's are.


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

I Notice The Details said:


> I agree Climbing The Walls.
> 
> I think it does come down to scent and pheromones. Many people responding to this question are totally oblivious to this. For me, I have a very good sense of smell, and my wife's body has a fantastic scent. I guess I am just lucky in that regard!
> 
> ...


Stop trying to convince people. You either have this fetish or you don't. Sex is a personal thing. One guy was assured that 'every man' walking up to the front of a girl was only interested in her ass (he was incorrect).

But I also have a poor sense of smell, so I am not interested in either case.

Unless she is actively lubing, the scent you are most likely to find is from the other end...


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

I don't judge people fetishes, and god knows I have a lot of my own quirks, but I can honestly say that I've never considered sniffing panties. Maybe I'm missing something.


----------



## HappyHubby (Aug 16, 2012)

Oh your missing something alright WorkingOnME lol... and JCD, only if she doesn't wipe herself clean sufficiently. yuck.. you avoid the ass area altogether anyway lol

There is a distinct vagina smell and I love it because over the years I have acquired the taste for going down on my wife. Its like a desire to consume everything she is sexually. I can't describe it. Going down on her is intoxicating to me... its the most erotic thing I can imagine. I don't have any other weird sexual quirks or fantasies... I just want to go down on her for as long as she can take it lol.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

HappyHubby said:


> Oh your missing something alright WorkingOnME lol... and JCD, only if she doesn't wipe herself clean sufficiently. yuck.. you avoid the ass area altogether anyway lol
> 
> There is a distinct vagina smell and I love it because over the years I have acquired the taste for going down on my wife. Its like a desire to consume everything she is sexually. I can't describe it. Going down on her is intoxicating to me... its the most erotic thing I can imagine. I don't have any other weird sexual quirks or fantasies... I just want to go down on her for as long as she can take it lol.


:iagree: 10,000 percent. 

HappyHubby clearly understands this as well. It has nothing to do with "ass smell"...wtf? 

I will conclude that we are just lucky to have wives that smell so naturally intoxicating down there...and panties are the closest thing to that heavenly spot on her body.


----------



## 1971 (Mar 7, 2013)

I'd be happy to send him mine, Even though he would never ask. I wouldn't want his


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

1971 said:


> I'd be happy to send him mine, Even though he would never ask. I wouldn't want his


Hide a pair of your panties in his suitcase the next time he goes away with a sexy note or picture of you...he will thank you BIG TIME. It is definitely a "guy thing".


----------



## TheStranger (Jan 14, 2013)

I Notice The Details said:


> Hide a pair of your panties in his suitcase the next time he goes away with a sexy note or picture of you...he will thank you BIG TIME. It is definitely a "guy thing".


This works for you. This would work wonders for me. I doubt her husband would appreciate her gesture, she confessed that he has no sex drive and he doesn't give oral. 

I do feel sorry for 1971. My problem is the opposite of hers. I never driven my wife to an orgasm and I have tried everything I had at my disposal repeatedly for years.


----------



## FalconKing (Aug 8, 2012)

I also have a thing for smells. And personally, as a man I think being called a creep is like someone calling a woman a slvt. That's also a very casual word but it doesn't stop it from being offensive. 

That's not constructive criticism to me. I think that's just someone trying to make a insult. A lady here made a thread about how she likes to sniff her husbands balls. No one posted how she sounded like a creep or a slvt... Not one person.


----------



## 1971 (Mar 7, 2013)

TheStranger said:


> I do feel sorry for 1971. My problem is the opposite of hers. I never driven my wife to an orgasm and I have tried everything I had at my disposal repeatedly for years.


Thank you, I feel sorry for me too. But tonight I have taken to alcohol


----------



## discouraged1 (Mar 16, 2010)

HappyHubby said:


> Haha. This puts a smile on my face writing this. The wife and I are apart right now and I would really like her to send me some of her used panties so I can have her scent.
> 
> She was surprised by this.. She seems a bit reluctant to do it but I think she'll come around.
> 
> ...


I love the smell of dirty panties in the morning... It smells like.. like. VICTORY!


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

My lovely wife had hidden a pair of her undies in my suitcase a few weeks ago when I went away for 3 days on a business trip. She left a little note with them saying she had put them on after she just finished masturbating and how she hoped that I would miss her !?!?

Hmmmm I sure did miss her much ..... to say the least ahem ahem !!


----------



## Wiserforit (Dec 27, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> I did not say that a criminal broke into my bedroom and stole my panties. I said that some guy stole all of my under clothing in the laundry room in the apartment complex. I left my dirty clothing in there in a basket while I waited for a machine to become available.


Hey, no problem. The creepy panty thief stole them from the laundry room. 

It's a crime that oddly you are saying is merely funny: 



> … a story that I think is kind of funny in a bazar kind of way.


So the actual criminal is funny, but the poster doing something both legal and fairly common with his wife is creepy. Got it. 

The fact is you made the OP feel bad, which is generally the intent of people calling others creepy, and denying that intent has you now saying a real criminal is merely funny. 

I also agree with *climbing the walls* that the people doing the exaggerating are the ones attacking the OP, as you did, and others also using words like dirty and gross that try to impart a sense of poo-smeared filth instead of merely having his wife's scent.

Anyone can do exactly the same with sweatshirts - oh god how _creepy_ to be wearing someone else's soggy wet and crusty stinking filthy clothes...


----------



## Waking up to life (Nov 29, 2012)

So it's been 6 days since the OP posted this...any panties arrive in the mail yet?


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

FalconKing said:


> A lady here made a thread about how she likes to sniff her husbands balls. No one posted how she sounded like a creep or a slvt... Not one person.


I remember that thread. I remember jokes being made about it in the Inappropriate Jokes thread, just not in the actual thread discussion itself. Some of those who made the jokes were women.


----------



## FalconKing (Aug 8, 2012)

Coffee Amore said:


> I remember that thread. I remember jokes being made about it in the Inappropriate Jokes thread, just not in the actual thread discussion itself. Some of those who made the jokes were women.


That's the point. It was taken as something lighthearted and she was not shamed for it.


----------



## Waking up to life (Nov 29, 2012)

I believe this is the thread you're referring to: http://talkaboutmarriage.com/ladies-lounge/62118-smelling-your-husband.html


----------



## FalconKing (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks. I should repost there and chastise her for being odd and disgusting. Just to be fair.....


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

Well the original poster asked for people's responses and once you ask, you (am using a general "you" here) have to expect there are going to be some posters who will find the act disgusting, but then there are so many of those posts here in this forum whether it's about porn, anal sex, oral sex, threesomes, fetishes where people mention they find a particular sex related act disgusting. No need to be sensitive about it..He asked, people responded. Such is life...different strokes for different folks.


----------



## FalconKing (Aug 8, 2012)

Coffee Amore said:


> Well the original poster asked for people's responses and once you ask, you (am using a general "you" here) have to expect there are going to be some posters who will find the act disgusting, but then there are so many of those posts here in this forum whether it's about porn, anal sex, oral sex, threesomes, fetishes where people mention they find a particular sex related act disgusting. No need to be sensitive about it..He asked, people responded. Such is life...different strokes for different folks.


CA you are sensitive about certain topics. I guess someone telling a man he is gross or creepy isn't one of them. That's cool. But looking at this thread and that thread and how people responded. I think i have a legitimate reason to say this is a double standard.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

FalconKing said:


> That's the point. It was taken as something lighthearted and she was not shamed for it.


can you find the thread? I think she was shamed by some or told that the topic was gross.


----------



## FalconKing (Aug 8, 2012)

Waking up to life said:


> I believe this is the thread you're referring to: http://talkaboutmarriage.com/ladies-lounge/62118-smelling-your-husband.html


some people said it was tmi. It was nothing like this thread.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

FalconKing said:


> Thanks. I should repost there and chastise her for being odd and disgusting. Just to be fair.....


I did. Want to be fair since I found her post disgusting. 

IMHO, some things should just not be discused on an open forum.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

FalconKing said:


> some people said it was tmi. It was nothing like this thread.


The OP on this thread asked women:

"Women, what would you think if your man asked you to do this for you? Do you ever catch him smelling your panties?"

So women answered his question.

The OP on the other thread asked:

“Tell me im not the only one who does this.”

Often the question asked leads to the way the answer is given. Over half of the posters on her thread did not respond to her question but instead made some comment about the topic being TMI. IN other words they would not participate in the discussion.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

FalconKing said:


> some people said it was tmi. It was nothing like this thread.


On the "smelling your husband thread" there were 11 posts in which people basically said TMI or were clearly grossed out by the topic + there were 15 different people who liked the posts dissing the OP.


In this thread there were 4 people who responded to the OP's direct question asking what we thought who said it was gross. 

A good part of this thread turned into attacks against the 4 people who said that they thought it was gross. And a large part of those posts were direct attacks against me accusing me of all sorts of things.

I'd argue that the OP on this thread faired a lot better than the one on the other thread since this thread only had 4 people who thought it was gross and quite an army of angry men who went after any woman who dared to voice an opinion that was not complementary of the OP's idea.

There is much to do about nothing on this thread this nonsense idea that somehow there is a doubel standard here and women are attack men's sexuality because 4 of us found the idea a bit gross.


----------



## HappyHubby (Aug 16, 2012)

Wow. This thread has taken on a life of its own that I did not anticipate.

I think I have to set the record straight regarding the controversy here. 

FIRSTLY! I did request women's opinions and expected some to be grossed out or find it odd because they had never had a boyfriend ask and because OBVIOUSLY they would not share in the same desire. It IS predominantly a male thing. 

SECONDLY, I never once got upset with anyone saying they thought it was gross.. I only took exception to the word "creepy". I really hate that word when used in reference to a man's sexuality. It is a unique word that is only associated with men and generally THE WORST KIND of men. pedophiles, rapists, sinister pantie thieves that stalk you in the bushes... etc etc. 

so... many people gave their negative opinions. only a few used the creepy term. I had to point out the impact of that word out of principle NOT out of offence. None taken... if I were sensitive I would not have posted. I'm not.


----------



## HappyHubby (Aug 16, 2012)

Update regarding panties: No she has not sent them yet! lol 
She said SOOON.

I have asked her to masturbate in them first. She may do that tonight. I eagerly await... as do you all Im sure .. lol


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Well ladies. I just found a site where we can make money..


sell used panties


----------



## HappyHubby (Aug 16, 2012)

lol. the rabbit hole goes deeper than I thought.. must be a pretty common fetish for an entire industry to develop around it lol


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

HappyHubby said:


> lol. the rabbit hole goes deeper than I thought.. must be a pretty common fetish for an entire industry to develop around it lol


Now I wonder about all those women who say that they have an internet based business out of their home. Wonder what they are selling?


----------

